# Approval times



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

It's been over 24 hours (I think) since I've posted things and nothing's been approved. I've replied to posts that won't make any sense now.

How long does this normally take? (Of course, this will be delayed too, so no telling when it will be seen)


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

It seems your posts are being moderated. With the exception of this one have you tried posting anywhere other than the sex section?
KN


----------



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

No. Is that unacceptable for some reason?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I think you were being caught by our spam scanner as a new member it is sometimes too sensitive. But still as a general courtesy I'd post a bit in the more open side of the community before going to the sex section.
KN


----------



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

What about the messages I've posted. Why would this message get approved and not the others? Are they gone??

When I saw that my new post was in the approval queue, I just assumed it was standard practice for all new users for a short time.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

It is, I manually approved the ones in these threads to get you over the threshold, the others will be held for a while yet. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.
KN


----------



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

"A while yet?" Hours? Days? Weeks?

Does the SIM board have a different policy than the rest?

What is the purpose of the approval queue? I assumed it was for a human to verify that a post is not spammy, abusive, pornographic, or otherwise inappropriate, when posted by an "untrusted" (new) user. The items I've created are none of those.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Right now it's set to 28 days, this is to give it ample time to run against and update the database it scans against to prevent false positives and negatives. I've force approved all of your posts however. Have a nice day.
KN


----------

